# Hoper



## hooper (Oct 22, 2011)

I was interested to know if anyone has any information on IGF for women
thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*hooper* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 23, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Lots of info here on igf


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## hooper (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome !! I am a strength athlete .I was wondering if any of you would recommend doing IGF right after a work out like legs and what is the good residual effect in the long run?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2011)

post this question in the Anabolic forums please.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## hooper (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the welcome !! i would like some feedback on my question or maybe not a lot of women post questions like mine.
Thanks


----------



## hooper (Oct 26, 2011)

*Igf*



grynch888 said:


> welcome


I was wondering if anyone is reading messages. i am new to the site, i have posted a question and i got a lot of welcome lol but no reply's ...


----------



## hooper (Oct 26, 2011)

*Igf*



brazey said:


> Welcome to the board. Lots of info here on igf



Thanks for the welcome !! Anyone replying to questions??


----------



## hulkjunior (Oct 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

1


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

2


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

3


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

4


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

5


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

6


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

7


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

8


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

9


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

10


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

11


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

12


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

13


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

14


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

15


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

16


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

17


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

18


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

19


----------



## johnblaze (Nov 14, 2011)

20


----------



## hooper (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys !


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------

